# 3157 ECM Not Detected on CAN bus



## Randall McClellan (May 15, 2020)

Good morning everyone, Hope I am posting in the correct forum but her goes. I have a 2018 IH Case 70A farmall with 300 hrs. I love the tractor but have had several issue out the gate that the dealer took care because of the warranty. Well this ones not covered and it the most challenging. I guess I made the mistake by charging the battery with the cables attached and I now have this error code, "3157 ECM Not Detected on CAN bus " the used manual and the service manual I have are pretty much useless. Anyone guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## n176ae (2 mo ago)

Did you ever get any resolution on this because I'm having the same issue?


----------

